
Use OpenPGP to send secure messages - mabel_to
Email is prone to disclosure of information. Most emails are currently transmitted in the plaintext (not encrypted). By means of some available tools, persons other than the designated recipients can read the email  contents. Email encryption has been used by journalists and regular users to protect privacy.
======
mabel_to
[https://javacardos.com/wiki/secure-email](https://javacardos.com/wiki/secure-
email)

